# Australia Zoo media release by AFTCRA!!!



## expansa1 (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## HoffOff (Nov 22, 2007)

Umm what?


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 22, 2007)

snakeman112 said:


> Umm what?



What is there to not understand? Ahhh. It could be the crocodile pie thing. A few weeks back the Australia Zoo kicked up a stink about some chefs at Caloundra RSL serving up crocodile and emu pies for lunch as part of their daily menu. The crocodile and emu meat was legally purchased from farms.

Terri Irwin took it personally and flew off the handle stating that they had no right to use crocodile meat and that they should be protected (apparently she thinks that Australia Zoo are the only ones allowed to exploit crocs and make a living from them). There was a lot off stuff in the papers on the Sunshine Coast. That's where the story of them being more concerned about croc pies than locally endangered wildlife comes from!


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 22, 2007)

I just don't understand


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 22, 2007)

snakeman112 said:


> I just don't understand


 
That's cos you're an idiot. 


Good work Craig and Gabrielle, seems they have really lost the plot at Australia Zoo.. hopefully the mainstream media will pick the story up.


----------



## Retic (Nov 22, 2007)

Craig, that is disgusting. How much closer to extinction does a species have to be before they consider it important ?


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 22, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Good work Craig and Gabrielle, seems they have really lost the plot at Australia Zoo.. hopefully the mainstream media will pick the story up.



They already have! It will be in the Sunshine Coast Daily newspaper!


----------



## method (Nov 22, 2007)

lmao, +1 for Mrbredli


----------



## Retic (Nov 22, 2007)

A little harsh but the story was pretty clear. Australia Zoo and Wildlife Warriors, defenders of Australian wildlife don't consider the plight of the Mary River Turtle important enough.



MrBredli said:


> That's cos you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> Good work Craig and Gabrielle, seems they have really lost the plot at Australia Zoo.. hopefully the mainstream media will pick the story up.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 22, 2007)

I doubt attacking them over this issue will help much. Aus Zoo has alot of weight to swing when it comes to conservation, I think you would be better off having them onside than off.


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 22, 2007)

boa said:


> Craig, that is disgusting. How much closer to extinction does a species have to be before they consider it important ?



Maybe to them it is all about money, cuddly creatures from overseas and did I say MONEY and how much they can make?


----------



## Retic (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes, it's only a Turtle after all }:


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 22, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> I doubt attacking them over this issue will help much. Aus Zoo has alot of weight to swing when it comes to conservation, I think you would be better off having them onside than off.



Too late for that! Their stance on local conservation issues is disgusting. More about how much more money they can make if the dam is built and more people come to the area.

BTW,

It has been over 18months since we first asked them for help saving endangered species so close to home!


----------



## hornet (Nov 22, 2007)

i'm with you on this, they have a hissy fit over a species which is commonly farmed, not just in aust, being eaten yet they are in support of a project that with almost certainly be the demise of a species only found in the local area and is just as rare in captivity, how can they say they are trying to protect our wildlife with antics like this.


----------



## nuthn2do (Nov 22, 2007)

I've been sent a poo load of information today on this whole dam situation and it's about time someone rattled some cages big time. Seems the zoo and wildlife warriors have some answering to do.


----------



## nuthn2do (Nov 22, 2007)

Traveston crossing dam area natives
endangered - 10
vulnerable - 15
rare - 14

Crikey


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 23, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Colin (Nov 23, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> Too late for that! Their stance on local conservation issues is disgusting. More about how much more money they can make if the dam is built and more people come to the area.
> 
> BTW,
> 
> It has been over 18months since we first asked them for help saving endangered species so close to home!




Thats outrageous Craig. I thought Wildlife Warriors was supposed to be a conservation group? What conservation issue is more worthy of attention than the one in their own backyard :shock:

I wouldn't be surprised if there was some deal between the dam builders, government and Australia Zoo to keep quiet on the issue in return for favours in another area  Its all about money and politics these days.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 23, 2007)

Good work Craig!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 23, 2007)

Colin
You're dead right 
Sandee


----------



## Jozz (Nov 23, 2007)

Crikey! What a frustrating situation. It is very, very disappointing on Australia Zoo / Wildlife Warriors part. Does really make you wonder.........


----------



## pugsly (Nov 23, 2007)

PMSL Mr B....

This is terrible news Gabe.. Is there any hope of this NOT going ahead now? When will you know either way?


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 23, 2007)

this is horrible. aussie zoo is letting the australian animals and people down. they have got a bit of explaining to do....


----------



## geckodan (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi Craig, don't forget the poor Nangur Skink, Nangura spinosa. 183 in the wild, 140 about to be bulldozed (April 2008) as they have chosen to live in a state forest targeted for harvest. This population is in Kilkivan, much the same distance as the Mary River. None of the zoos have offered to assist . My application to personally fund the recover program has been largely ignored. Any ideas where to go next??


----------



## geckodan (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi Craig, don't forget the poor Nangur Skink, Nangura spinosa. 183 in the wild, 140 about to be bulldozed (April 2008 ) as they have chosen to live in a state forest targeted for harvest. This population is in Kilkivan, much the same distance as the Mary River. None of the zoos have offered to assist . My application to personally fund the recover program has been largely ignored. Any ideas where to go next??


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 23, 2007)

Has anyone approached the Queensland Museum - at least for some direction ??
Here's hoping someone there has an idea, people do genuinely care for the animals 
Sandee


----------



## warren63 (Nov 23, 2007)

I totally agree that Australia Zoo is more concerned about making money then this turtle and other affected species. Seriously this is the type of issue a Current Affair or Today Tonight dream about.


----------



## noidea (Nov 23, 2007)

I really hope someone at aus zoo wakes up and see that by not helping to conserve the locally endangered animals is goin to put many offside, thus creating a bad rep for themselves in regard to how much they really care about conservation. I personally think that someone needs to speak to Bob Irwin the bloke that started all of this or has he been pushed out now that terri runs the show, not being mean to terri I just think there needs to be some reality injected into what conservation is. I hope something good comes of this story and good luck craig and gabrielle you guys are doing an amazing job.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 23, 2007)

That is really sad on Aust. Zoo's part. Perhaps they think the turtles they have in captivity will be worth more when they are near extinction, or perhaps a grant will be given to them to try breed hundreds of them.

It's a shame when money takes over, IMO it certainly seems that way, hopefully they will prove me wrong and do something about it.


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Nov 23, 2007)

I just can't believe what im reading. If this is all correct and they really were aware of the significance of the ecosystem they are about to make into a dam, then i just do not know what to say. Frankly i would be discusted. I thought they were one of the best things to happen for conservation in recent times. I hope that it does not go ahead and as naive as it is to say, i hope this thing has been blown out of proportion and is a foolish and non intentional mistake on Aust zoos part. So far things don't just add up properly and i sense a little madia beat up and bias may be occuring. If anyone has cold hard facts on the issue please i would love to know.


----------



## Jozz (Nov 23, 2007)

This is the cold hard facts. These guys (Craig and Gabrielle) have been on this for a long, long time. The studies have been done, and from them it is quite clear that this is going to have a direct detrimental effect on the survival of these species. I don't know alot about it, but I know these guys do have the cold hard facts. But that doesn't seem to matter these days. Thats why the world is in the state it is!


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 23, 2007)

geckodan said:


> Hi Craig, don't forget the poor Nangur Skink, Nangura spinosa. 183 in the wild, 140 about to be bulldozed (April 2008) as they have chosen to live in a state forest targeted for harvest. This population is in Kilkivan, much the same distance as the Mary River. None of the zoos have offered to assist . My application to personally fund the recover program has been largely ignored. Any ideas where to go next??



Hey Danny,

Thats one of my major concerns too. I pray we can stop this one in its tracks

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 23, 2007)

Has everybody signed the petition against the dam?

Simone.


----------



## geckodan (Nov 23, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Hey Danny,
> 
> Thats one of my major concerns too. I pray we can stop this one in its tracks
> 
> Simone.



Not looking good. The forestry dept has said flat out that harvesting will occur. Just the upgrades (grading) to the access round will wipe out potentially 20%.
Getting a few specimens into zoos is not going to help much. They need to be where they are doted on, not just fed as part of a daily job.


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 23, 2007)

Is their a petition we can get going in support of you Danny?

Simone.


----------



## dragons75 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm an irwin fan but the direction of the zoo and associated enterprise is a little puzzling of late IMO.


----------



## geckodan (Nov 23, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Is their a petition we can get going in support of you Danny?
> 
> Simone.



I am in talks with the chief researcher at present so I'll see where it goes before I try and ruffle feathers.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2007)

*Now thats really mature*

Leave the kid alone. Maybe instead of being arrogant you could explain the situation. Who looks like the idiot now.


MrBredli said:


> That's cos you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> Good work Craig and Gabrielle, seems they have really lost the plot at Australia Zoo.. hopefully the mainstream media will pick the story up.


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 23, 2007)

geckodan said:


> Hi Craig, don't forget the poor Nangur Skink, Nangura spinosa. 183 in the wild, 140 about to be bulldozed (April 2008 ) as they have chosen to live in a state forest targeted for harvest. This population is in Kilkivan, much the same distance as the Mary River. None of the zoos have offered to assist . My application to personally fund the recover program has been largely ignored. Any ideas where to go next??



Hi Danny,

We'd recommend getting as much media exposure as possible as we have done. People are starting to listen so much that we were asked to do the turtle component for the EIS as well as meet with QWI and the EPA to design and guarantee the turtles safety if this ridiculous dam goes ahead.

I'd like to help with your problem Danny! I think I should talk to you in private though.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 23, 2007)

SUNSHINE COAST DAILY (Newspaper)

23 November 2007

A turtle conservation group has accused Australia Zoo of being more concerned about “crocodile pie” than endangered wildlife in its own backyard.

The Australian Freshwater Turtle Conservation and Research Association is disappointed that the zoo and Wildlife Warriors have not publicly stated their views on the proposed Traveston dam.

Association spokeswoman Gabrielle Latta and her husband Craig moved to the Sunshine Coast in 2000 to work with the Mary River turtles and are running a petition to stop the dam and “save the turtle”.

Ms Latta said data they had collected indicated the turtle was endangered, with between 800 and 3500 believed to be in the Mary River.

She said the dam would push it “even closer to the brink of extinction, with 17 known Mary River turtle nesting banks being inundated by up to 25 metres of water”.

“The ‘footprint’ of the dam is the only section of the river where the Mary River turtle is known to breed successfully.”

The association has also asked Australia Zoo and Wildlife Warriors to independently assess the dam environmental impact statement and associated documents, and to make a submission to the Coordinator-General and federal Minister for the Environment.

However, Ms Latta said she had not received a response from management of the zoo or Wildlife Warriors.

“I got the impression they don’t want to have an opinion,” she said.

“Their lack of interest is really disappointing as Australia Zoo claims to be all for conservation yet they seem more concerned about crocodile pie than the possible extinction of several endangered species less than 60km away.”

Her comments refer to the zoo’s recent criticism of the Caloundra Bowls Club for putting chicken and crocodile mornay pie on its menu.

Ms Latta said a brief reference to Australia Zoo in the dam environmental impact statement could be seen as indirectly suggesting it supported the project.

Under the headline “Educational Opportunities”, the statement says “components of the project, together with existing facilities including the Australian Zoo, would offer a number of activities of interest in the one locality which will be a major attraction for educational and tourism alike”.

Craig Latta said it was “ironic” that the zoo had not made a public statement about the dam, “considering that the locally endangered Mary River turtle is on display at Australia Zoo and the zoo was in charge of the Australasian captive breeding program for the species”.

Australia Zoo and Wildlife Warriors were contacted by thedaily.com.au but did not wish to comment.

As well as this newspaper article, Gabrielle was interviewed by phone on 2 radio stations today.

Cheers,

Craig
Unfortunately Australia Zoo has it's head in the sand over this one!


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Who looks like the idiot now.



You do actually! :lol:


----------



## Trouble (Nov 23, 2007)

Mr Bredli I agree with [email protected]
"Maybe instead of being arrogant you could explain the situation". You do get a bit rude sometimes. The least you could do is explain urself


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 23, 2007)

I thought i was pretty clear... the guy is an idiot... and so is anyone who disagrees with me. :lol:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 23, 2007)

i suppose the best thing we can do on this forum is join AFTCRA


----------



## nuthn2do (Nov 23, 2007)

All comes down to making a buck at the animals expense. Maybe the wildlife warriors are concerned they may become welfare worriers


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 23, 2007)

geckodan said:


> I am in talks with the chief researcher at present so I'll see where it goes before I try and ruffle feathers.



Please keep us informed danny, especially if you need any support or backing.

Simone.


----------



## falcon69 (Nov 23, 2007)

we all need to keep making a song and dance about this,not just the older ones but the younger and up coming herpers its not just our generation who is going to suffer and loose out if this bloody dam goes ahead,its the next generation who will loose out they need to be educated and whats at stake,so they can pass it at school etc..so anyone who hasn't signed the petition get out there and sign it.i had a look earlier today at the petition site and not that many more people have signed it.alot of international people,that doesnt say alot for us as a country,im disgusted that it hasnt hit the 5000 mark its sad but it tells me that either alot of people dont give rats **** or they dont know whats going on


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 23, 2007)

It's unfortunate but I think most people care but just cannot spare the 2 or 3 minutes it takes to sign the petition!


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 23, 2007)

There has been a bit of criticism from some AFTCRA members of late thinking that all we do is work on the Mary River turtle by trying to save it's habitat from being wiped out by the dam.

Below is a letter I sent today to a couple of members explaining why I have been really busy and a little run down that i sent to a friend and member explaining why I don't have time to look after my Freshwater turtle and frog group.

Hi xxxxxxx,

Thanks for your offer of assistance! I will take you up on that as I'm a little burnt out at the moment.

I just got back from working on Elseya irwini with James Cook University in the Broken and Burdekin Rivers and Elseya stirlingi in the Johnstone River near Innisfail.

We have also been helping Greening Australia out of late with the Fitzroy River turtle project, doing shows and organising workshops in Rockhampton. As well as that we have so many emails daily and requests for information and photographs.

I'm now busy writing an EIS submision and Scientific paper with Gabrielle, all before December 3rd,
when submission time closes. That doesn't include weekends for full day turtle workshops for local councils like this weekend where we have 2 X 4 hour turtle workshops for 2 different councils on Sunday for the public at two different locations.

Apart from that I just wrote my Pajero off about an hour ago with my daughter and two of her young girlfriends in the car.

So all in all, life's been a little hard and fast for us!

I won't be able to do any AFTCRA turtle research now at least without a 4WD.

Anyway, thanks again. I'll give you the full moderator privileges and good luck with the site!

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## warren63 (Dec 1, 2007)

Whats the latest ??


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 1, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> I'm now busy writing an EIS submision and Scientific paper with Gabrielle, all before December 3rd,
> when submission time closes. That doesn't include weekends for full day turtle workshops for local councils like this weekend where we have 2 X 4 hour turtle workshops for 2 different councils on Sunday for the public at two different locations.



Is the EIS for tha dam Craig? At least they have extended the time period and you can take a tiny little step back and relax. Hang in there!

Simone.


----------



## BT (Dec 4, 2007)

just found this thread and signed the petition


----------

